# isiah: trade marbury for carter!!!!



## BioxHazard1 (Mar 23, 2003)

come on do it! crawford can run the point with houston at the 2, carter at 4, kurt at 4, and dampier at 5 with tim thomas 6th man!! do it!!!


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

Carter and Kurt at 4 eh? Nice lineup..

Raptors don't want Marbury.. They just signed Rafer Alston to a huge long term contract.. He'll be the starting point guard this season.. If the Raptors make a trade before the season starts, it will probably be with Sacramento or Seattle.


----------



## rocketsthathavespurs (Jul 17, 2004)

ummm carter is a 2 and or a 3


----------



## Tapseer (Jun 13, 2002)

Why?


----------



## Knicksbiggestfan (Apr 29, 2003)

Carter at the four ; good plan.


----------



## NYKBaller (Oct 29, 2003)

no....


----------



## The True Essence (May 26, 2003)

skip to my lue as the starting point guard???? Vince carter doesnt even like him. and i went to the same school as skip,the same beacon program....ill still tell you the kid shouldnt start.

Vince wants out, but he probably wont get traded since they wont be able to get a star as popular as vince, and i dont think they wanna go rebuild yet again.


----------



## MichaelOFAZ (Jul 9, 2002)

Trading Starbury for Carter would be very wise, in my opinion. I agree with Zeke in that Crawford is a all-star in the making. The guy has one of the best, if not the best, cross over moves in the NBA. In the open court he will do so many amazing things, Knick will think they're at Rucker Park at times. His stats are very misleading. Expect him to have close to double digits in assists. As a Bull, he was forced to play in a controlled offense with a lot of inexperience players around him that couldn't convert on his assists. Likewise he was had to take a lot of forced shots as well. I laso expect a significant increase in his FG% as well. 

With JC at point, a healthly Houston at SG, Vince Halfman-HalfSeason Carter at SF, and PF by committee, and Dampier at C, the Knicks will an exciting team to watch and would definitely make the playoffs (barring any an injury to one of the big 3).

Good luck Knick fans, you'll be happy with JC.


----------



## NYKnicksOwn (Jun 30, 2004)

I think me meant

PG: Crawford
SG: Houstan
SF: Carter
PF: K. Thomas
C: Daimper

Hmm, not bad. I would not want to see Marbury go, with all the hype aroung NY because of him. And Carter gets injuried easily... =\


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

Raptors wouldn't trade for Marbury.. He has a huge contract. The Raptors are looking for some cap flexibility so they can resign Bosh to a max contract. The main reason is the Raps just signed Rafer Alston to a long term contract, and there's no way that the Raptors will have 3 or 4 players that earn 5 million + comin off the bench..

Lamond Murray, Alvin Williams and Mo Pete all earn at least 5 million and none of them are starting...


If the Raps do trade Carter, it would probably be for young prospects and a draft pick, or a big man, because the Raptors are still very thin at the 5..


----------



## alphadog (Jan 2, 2004)

Bosch is not getting anything like a max contract. What has he done to rate it? He may be good, but he is not great. Good players do not get the max.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Hmm cap flexibility then just talk to the Bulls about all of those expiring contracts.

That's be weird

Bulls Trade: Jamal Crawford/Jerome Williams
Bulls Recieve:Vince Carter

Knicks Trade:Othello Harrington, Dikembe Mutumbo, Cezary Tybranski, and Frak Williams

Knicks Recieve: Jamal Crawford/Jerome Williams

Raptors trade: Vince Carter
Raptors Recieve: Othello Harrington, Dikembe Mutumbo, Cezary Tybranski, and Frak Williams


----------



## Junkyard Dog13 (Aug 9, 2003)

Seattle should be our #1 priority team to trade with but swapping Marbury for Carter and then sending Starbury to Seattle could give us better deal.

Currently I think they should trade Carter, Rose for Allen and Lewis.


----------



## KeonBackinTO (May 26, 2003)

Bosh will command a max contract when the rookie contract is up. Hell Kwame will prolly get a near max one next year.

And the Raps dont need cap flexibilty right now, they need it in 3 years when Rose comes of the books. So trading for expiring contracts is superuseless.


----------



## The True Essence (May 26, 2003)

no way you can get Allen and lewis for Carter and Rose. Allen for Vince straight up could work, but Rashard is a rising star while Rose is aging, and is just not as good.


----------



## LA68 (Apr 3, 2004)

There is something special about a New York kid running the Knick offense and leading them back to prominence. I don't think you ruin that. Many NY fans are excited to see him here. He and Crawford make an exciting lineup.

If TThomas doesn't wake up, put Houston at the three and start the athletes in the backcourt. Crawford and Marbury as the guards. Both can run point, shoot or score. Similar to Isiah and Dumars with Houston as Mark Aguirre.

Mohammed
KThomas
Houston
Crawford
Marbury

That team makes a major noise in the Eastern playoffs!


----------



## Junkyard Dog13 (Aug 9, 2003)

OK how about this

Toronto trades
SG Vince Carter
SM Lamond Murray
PG Milt Palacio

New York trades
PG Stephon Marbury
C Kurt Thomas

Toronto trades
Marbury

Seattle trades
Allen


----------



## McFurious (Mar 25, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>BabyBlueSlugga7</b>!
> Hmm cap flexibility then just talk to the Bulls about all of those expiring contracts.
> 
> That's be weird
> ...


You wish


----------



## Junkyard Dog13 (Aug 9, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>McFurious</b>!
> 
> 
> You wish


Agree that would be beyond crapy for us.


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>BabyBlueSlugga7</b>!
> Hmm cap flexibility then just talk to the Bulls about all of those expiring contracts.
> 
> That's be weird
> ...


Are you sure you watch the NBA?


----------

